# Part Maine ****...or no?



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if you can tell this way, but I was just wondering if you think my Guinny might be part Maine ****. I know she isn't purebred (I just refer to her as domestic medium hair), but I think she might have some somewhere in her background. What do you think?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if she does but she's beautiful either way  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you!  She always gets compliments on her good looks! lol


----------

